

How Israel Hid Its Secret Nuclear Weapons Program - sasvari
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/04/israel-nuclear-weapons-117014_full.html

======
transfire
Oh, so that's how that "threat to strategic stability in the Middle East and a
nuclear proliferation threat" got started. Oh, but its okay "in a bargain with
Prime Minister Golda Meir, Nixon accepted the Israel’s de facto nuclear status
as long as it stayed secret—a controversial and unacknowledged deal that
remains in place effectively through the current day."

